
Ask HN: Are you in the Albuquerque tech scene? - olliewagner
Finding peers in major cities is as easy as going to a bar, but it&#x27;s much harder here in Albuquerque. I know we exist here on HN, so I wanted to see if you&#x27;d share what you do here in the comments. This could be useful so any of us could collaborate or to make it easier to hire locally.<p>I&#x27;ll start!<p>Skills: UI design (ex-apple), Swift, Objective-C
Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;olliewagner.com
======
alanpost
You might be interested in Andrew Stone's CocoaCon mailing list, whose members
have regular in-person gatherings to get help, show off projects, or talk
shop.

[http://lists.cocoaconspiracy.com/mailman/listinfo/updates](http://lists.cocoaconspiracy.com/mailman/listinfo/updates)

------
3headedmonster
I live in Albuquerque and work remotely as a SRE. I know a few devs that work
at RSI (a consulting firm) and do contract work for the labs.

I know RSI has occasional meetups and try to get involved with the community.
I haven't been, but I know they're involved with a ABQ "tech crawl" every
year. It might be worth looking in to.

------
jazzyjackson
Is there still a hackerspace or two out there? Always liked the idea of
working remote out in New Mexico

------
thomas536
My partner and I were just talking the other day about what it might be like
to live in abq, what the major industries might be for tech, what Intel's got
going on, etc.

